# Is there an online parts schematic for GMC truck?



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I just did a quick google search and found this site. http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/catalog/frameset.cfm 
You just enter your year and model and then find the part and then most have illustrations, you just click the button. Most auto parts stores online have this feature. If the link I posted works it will go to a picture of a 4.3L engine out of a 94 GMC 1500. Hope this helps

After clicking on my link it brings you to the page where you enter your year and model and then it will give you a index of parts, some parts are kinda tricky to find how the index them. After you find your part or a part close to it you can click on view illustration.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

That'll help...don't know why I couldn't find that with my google search... Thanks much for the link...


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## cobracdn (Jan 27, 2009)

Another good site is :
http://www.autozone.com/home.htm

You can enter all your vehicles in after registering, then bring up the repair manuals for them.

Cheers


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks much Cobracdn...it looks like a bunch of the text came from the Chilton manual...with some additions. I'll be adding this to my list...thanks again!


----------

